# BMW grabs another podium at the Nürburgring DTM



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Maxime Martin (BE) celebrated his second DTM win at BMW Team RMG's home event at the Nürburgring (DE). After 25 laps at the wheel of his SAMSUNG BMW M4 DTM, he was the first to cross the finish line. After his 2014 victory at the ***8220;Moscow Raceway***8221; (RU), this was the second time that he had claimed the top podium position. The win in the Eifel was also the tenth victory for the BMW M4 DTM since the car made its debut last season. This makes it 69 wins in the DTM for BMW; five different BMW drivers have crossed the finish line as winners in the 2015 season.

Martin, who started the race from second on the grid, got off to a good start and took the lead after the first corner. An accident involving the two Audi drivers, Jamie Green (GB) and Miguel Molina (ES), in the opening phase initially led to the BMW M4 Coupé Safety Car coming onto the track. However, there was so much oil over the tarmac that the race organisers decided to red flag the 15th race of the season for safety reasons. After the restart behind the safety car, Martin was able to maintain his lead and went on to celebrate an uncontested win.

The second BMW Team RMG driver, Marco Wittmann (DE, Ice-Watch BMW M4 DTM), also made it into the top ten and finished the race in seventh. António Félix da Costa (PT, Red Bull BMW M4 DTM) also picked up valuable points; the BMW Team Schnitzer driver finished ninth. Timo Glock (DE, DEUTSCHE POST BMW M4 DTM) and Augusto Farfus (BR, Shell BMW M4 DTM) finished in 13th and 18th.
Bruno Spengler (CA, BMW Bank M4 DTM) on the other hand was unlucky. For a long time it looked like he would also be in with a chance of a spot on the podium. However, soon after coming into contact with Edoardo Mortara (IT, Audi) in the duel for second place, the BMW Team MTEK driver was forced to return his damaged BMW Bank M4 DTM to the garage. Tom Blomqvist (GB) also retired from the race early due to damage he had suffered before the red flag.

Martin Tomczyk (DE) of BMW Team Schnitzer was unable to take part in the race. His car started vibrating and initially it wasn't possible to discover the cause. To continue trying to find the reason, Tomczyk***8217;s BMW M Performance Parts M4 DTM was inspected in detail after qualifying. This meant the German was unable to compete in the afternoon.

*Jens Marquardt (BMW Motorsport Director):* ***8220;After yesterday's win, we were able to pick up further valuable points today. Bruno Spengler made it onto the podium thanks to a strong performance, and Tom Blomqvist's fourth place is also a very good result. Augusto Farfus and Martin Tomczyk also made it into the points. We can be very happy with today's results since our rivals were just that little bit stronger overall. Martin Tomczyk delivered a sensational race. Starting from the back of the grid and finishing in the points is something that only a few of the DTM drivers are capable of. The spectators got to watch a very entertaining race and I was extremely pleased with our fighting spirit. The weekend went well for us overall, we head to Hockenheim leading the Manufacturers' Championship. That is a great feeling. Congratulations to Audi and Miguel Molina on his first DTM victory.***8221;

*Bruno Spengler (BMW Team MTEK, Sun: 3rd place, Sat: DNF):* ***8220;It was a fantastic race. I'm especially pleased for my BMW Team MTEK mechanics that I was able to pick up points finishing third today. My car was very badly damaged after my accident yesterday. But my guys did a brilliant job and repaired the car in time for the race today. The BMW Bank M4 DTM felt fantastic and was very strong throughout the entire race. I am extremely happy with my podium position. Now I am looking forward to the season finale in Hockenheim in three weeks.***8221;
Tom Blomqvist (BMW Team RBM, Sun: 4th place, Sat: DNF): ***8220;Naturally I would have loved to finish on the podium ***8211; but compared with Bruno and the others in the top three spots, my pace wasn't good enough. I got off to a good start and almost took the lead. Unfortunately I didn't quite get ahead in the first turn and had to pull back. My pit stop was also very close. It was a great race overall and I am very happy with my fourth place. I'm looking forward to Hockenheim and the grand finale. I'll have come full circle there. Compared with the season opener, I will travel to Hockenheim with much more experience and confidence.***8221;

*Augusto Farfus (BMW Team RBM, Sun: 8th place, Sat: 18th place):* ***8220;I couldn't do any better than eighth place today. That's the way it goes in the DTM. The car was fantastic in the race on Saturday and we had the right pace. Unfortunately that was missing today. Despite that we picked up points. After the pit stop I was able to fight my way back up the field, but eighth was the best I could achieve. Now I'm looking forward to a grand and exciting finale in Hockenheim.***8221;

*Martin Tomczyk (BMW Team Schnitzer, Sun: 9th place, Sat: DNS):* ***8220;I can't thank BMW and BMW Team Schnitzer enough for the hard work they did on my car this weekend. I hope that I was able to repay them all for their efforts slightly with my race on Sunday. The old adage that you should never give up in motorsport proved to be true today. After I was unable to start on Saturday and had to start Sunday's race from the back of the grid, making up ground to finish in the points is a real silver lining for me. I experienced great racing on the track in a fantastic car. I'm really happy with that.***8221;

*Maxime Martin (BMW Team RMG, Sun: 13th place, Sat: 1st place): ****8220;This weekend showed me just how quickly things can change in the DTM. After my fantastic win on Saturday, I had no grip on Sunday and was unable to cope with the tyres that had worked perfectly the previous day. I would love to see more consistency and predictability. But overall it goes without saying that it was a very positive weekend for my team and me.***8221;

*António Félix da Costa (BMW Team Schnitzer, Sun: 15th place, Sat: 9th place):* ***8220;The car didn't feel quite right throughout the weekend. It was very difficult for me to drive fast and consistent laps. Then I made a mistake during the pit stop in Sunday's race, which cost me time. They were two difficult races at the Nürburgring. Now I will give it my all to have a good end to the season in Hockenheim.***8221;

*Marco Wittmann (BMW Team RMG, Sun: 18th place, Sat: 7th place): ****8220;Today's race didn't go at all according to plan for me. I was hit hard two or three times in the first turn. The car was badly damaged at this point. After that I had a flat tyre too. I finished the race anyway, as you never know what will happen. But I was basically fighting with a blunt weapon. At least I was able to pick up points yesterday and my team got the win. So overall it was still a positive weekend for us.***8221;

*Timo Glock (BMW Team MTEK, Sun: 20th place, Sat: 16th place):* ***8220;I was in permanent defence mode on Sunday and had a few good duels ***8211; with Mattias Ekström in particular. Then Edoardo Mortara was behind me and really pushed to try and pass me. Unfortunately we came into contact again after that. I have to forget about this weekend when all is said and done and look ahead to Hockenheim. The aim is to finish the season on a positive note there.***8221;

*DTM standings.*

*Drivers***8217; Championship.*
Pascal Wehrlein (165 points), 2. Edoardo Mortara (128), 3. Mattias Ekström (127), 4. Bruno Spengler (119), 5. Jamie Green (107), 6. Marco Wittmann (104), 7. Gary Paffett (87), 8. Augusto Farfus (77), 9. António Félix da Costa (73), 10. Mike Rockenfeller (73), 11. Maxime Martin (71), 12. Paul di Resta (66), 13. Robert Wickens (61), 14. Timo Glock (56), 15. Christian Vietoris (56), 16. Miguel Molina (54), 17. Tom Blomqvist (53), 18. Martin Tomczyk (26), 19. Daniel Juncadella (26), 20. Nico Müller (26), 21. Maximilian Götz (24), 22. Lucas Auer (18), 23. Timo Scheider (16), 24. Adrien Tambay (3).

*Team Championship.*
gooix/Original-Teile Mercedes-AMG (221 points), 2. Audi Sport Team Abt Sportsline (181), 3. BMW Team RMG (175), 4. BMW Team MTEK (175), 5. Audi Sport Team Rosberg (133), 6. Audi Sport Team Abt (131), 7. BMW Team RBM (130), 8. SILBERPFEIL Energy Mercedes-AMG (127), 9. EURONICS/BWT Mercedes-AMG (105), 10. BMW Team Schnitzer (99), 11. Audi Sport Team Phoenix (89), 12. PETRONAS Mercedes-AMG (50).

*Manufacturers***8217; Championship.*
BMW (554 points), 2. Mercedes-Benz (503), 3. Audi (472).



*2015 race calendar.*
1st-3rd May ***8211; Hockenheim (DE), 29th-31st May ***8211; Lausitzring (DE), 26th-28th June ***8211; Norisring (DE), 10th-12th July ***8211; Zandvoort (NL), 31st July-2nd August ***8211; Spielberg (AT), 28th-30th August ***8211; Moscow (RU), 11th-13th September ***8211; Oschersleben (DE), 25th-27th September ***8211; Nürburgring (DE), 16th-18th October ***8211; Hockenheim (DE).

Race 1 Highlights, some great fender to fender action:

https://youtu.be/ffww-jOhy5U

Race 2 Highlights:

https://youtu.be/gISCgPP4Ix8


----------



## priler (Oct 25, 2012)

what channel is showing DTM here in USA? ..or is it only "after the fact" on youtube?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

I've only been able to find it after the fact on youtube.


----------

